# PM report and big brown photo 6-16-04



## ShimanoReels (Apr 18, 2004)

WOW, no no no, i am not talking about drawing business to BBT!! NO that was not was i was trying to say at all. I went into BBT a week ago and I talked to someone and that is what he said, in which i agreed with him. just to clear that up...


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

I'm sorry to say it, but from my experience, anything a Johnson is involved with is suspect.


----------



## Freestone (May 15, 2003)

TSS Caddis said:


> I'm sorry to say it, but from my experience, anything a Johnson is involved with is suspect.


Thats funny, my wife said that very thing the other night!


----------



## The Dripster (Jan 7, 2003)

I have a hard time listening to people say that "the photo is fake", "you should be suspicious if it came from that person". I think that some people are envyous of the fact that they did not catch that fish. Give the man the benefit of the doubt that he did catch that awesome fish. I would think that if you did catch the fish and was happy and wanted others to see it and all the accusations started flying the way they are you would be a bit pissed. 
Take it easy on the man.
Dan


----------



## wolfgang510 (Feb 15, 2001)

Anyone who doesn't think it was cold enough obviously wasn't up in northern michigan over memorial day weekend. I thought about fishing that very same night, for about 1/2 a second!


----------



## Swamper (Apr 12, 2004)

Was there a second gunman on the hill?

I heard Oliver Stone may write a screenplay based on the mystery about the Brown.
Swamper


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

Hey I was thinking about this and there is one good reason I can think of for wearing sunglasses at night. Maybe the person wished to avoid having red eyes from the flash of the camera. I know I have taken a few night pics that have been ruined by red eye. 
To me if a person says they did something, then I am willing to give them credit. If they are lying, then any praise I give them will be like heaping coals on the fires of their conscience. 
Just a thought.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## ShimanoReels (Apr 18, 2004)

You know, if he really did catch that fish at the PM, great job! I think it's cool either way that he cought that fish, seeing how that if a ******* fish of a life time right there! So even if the story was a little bent (or not) congrats on the fish any ways...


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Didn't Johnson's have very similar pictures that they took night fishing in Arkansas about 10 years ago? Just a thought. If he did catch it in the PM then great, that's a super fish, but I remain skeptical.


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

And people wonder why other people wouldn't like to take a big fish or deer or whatever public.


----------



## Grass Shrimp (Jun 16, 2004)

I have to agree w/ TSS CADDIS. Knowing that Tom has spent lots of time down in Arkansas fishing the White river for giant browns it is very suspicious. I have fished the P.M. for years and frequented the area shops and nobody has caught a resident brown even close to that size out of there that I can remember. If he did catch that brown out of there it is a very nice Lake Run Brown, only slightly larger than half what the state record is, but still a nice Lake Run Brown. It seems strange that we skip from the trophy class of 24-25 inch river browns to a whopping 37 inch fish. Must be the P.M. kicks them out of the river if they are between 25 and 37 inches.


----------



## One Eye (Sep 10, 2000)

I read a lot of stories and books during my teens about the night fishing on the PM and Baldwin rivers. Many locals used to talk about these types of fish being hooked and lost, with the occasional one being landed. Seems the best times were during the Giant mayfly hatches, and the best chance for the trophies was around midnight.

I saw a 10 pound brown caught in the North Branch of the White River about 10 years ago that looked just like that. He had stream colors. I am sure it ran up with the steelehead, and then simply hung around.

While the questions around the picture are valid, I do believe that those waters can and do hold fish like that.

Dan


----------

